# Best size chunks, or wedges, for smoking.



## cnl390 (Feb 11, 2021)

I smoked cheese for the first time about three weeks ago.  Since it was my first time I only did a 32 oz Tillamook medium cheddar cut into three chunks.  Used the A-Maze-N tray with Lumberjack apple wood pellets, and smoked for five hours.  The cheese came out great!  Now I am wondering if it was necessary to cut the cheese into thirds.  What size is the best for smoking?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2021)

cnl390 said:


> I smoked cheese for the first time about three weeks ago.  Since it was my first time I only did a 32 oz Tillamook medium cheddar cut into three chunks.  Used the A-Maze-N tray with Lumberjack apple wood pellets, and smoked for five hours.  The cheese came out great!  Now I am wondering if it was necessary to cut the cheese into thirds.  What size is the best for smoking?


If you cut a block like that into smaller sizes like you did it gives you more surface area for the smoke to stick to


----------



## zwiller (Feb 11, 2021)

Agree.  Each have their own perference.   I prefer getting large 1-2lb blocks and making 1" bars by cutting along the length.  Perfect cracker size and also cool size to giveway as a gift.  Wedges could also work.


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 11, 2021)

It is personal preference I guess.  I have smoked a number of the 32 oz. bricks like that and I normally quarter them into 4 pieces.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 11, 2021)

I cut my blocks into about 1 1/2” long pieces.  I rotate about every 30-45 mins and they turn out well.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2021)

I also cut my chunks to cracker size when sliced.


----------

